# Converting a 2011 Flash Carbon. Worth it?



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

With the 2011 bikes becoming available in the 3rd quarter of 2010 my LBS is pushing to get me on a Cannondale for next year.

What I need to do is convert it to a SS bike.

My current idea is to use the FSA insert to convert the BB30 shell to a standard BB and then fit a Forward Components BB to get the correct chain tension.

I would really like to avoid hanging a tensioner on the back if at all possible.

Any other ideas on how to convert a BB30 to an EBB?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

If you don't want a tensioner out back, then your options are an EBB, an Eno hub, or a BB mounted tensioner. Of those, I think the FC EBB is the best choice, and is what I use (ditched my Eno to run it). 

One note on the FC EBB, I'd recommend upgrading the bearings to Phil Wood before installation, and putting a Phil Wood dust shield on the non-drive side. The stock bearings aren't great, and the left side bearing is unprotected aside from the bearing's seal.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

that will be bad ass


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Should be bad ass if it comes together.

I was going to go Niner Carbon but with delays and the fact my LBS is pushing hard it may well be the Flash.

Wish I could say the XX Hi-Mod but it's an extra $1000 for a saving of 80 grams.

Plan is to sell off all the unused shifty bits to cover the cost of the insert and FC EBB.

I also still have a set of cut 'n' polished M960's in the garage which (if not sold) will go on and everything will run using ISAR rings.

Also for consideration is running the Niner carbon fork instead of the Lefty (but I would need to find a suitable headset as well and my brains already set to explode.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

driver bob said:



> My current idea is to use the FSA insert to convert the BB30 shell to a standard BB and then fit a Forward Components BB to get the correct chain tension.


Aren't such BB adapters just pressed in? If you use anything that places the axle out of the center of these adapters, there are good chances that the adapters start slipping in the frame.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Flash is not designed for singlespeed riding, according to Cannondale they are not sure if it will hold up for singlespeed use.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

"not recommmended for single speed use": that sounds like an EXCELLENT reason to try!

don't do EBB in bb30 press-in cups.
much as I dig how much better ebb's look, the pressed in cups could rotate on their own since they aren't anchored in any way. 
correct me if I'm wrong, but generally those inserts don't bolt to anything internal right? 
so while I doubt FC's EBB would be a problem, unless you can anchor down the press-in bb adapters it may not work anyways, because if one of the adapters slips IT rotates that side's ebb cup out of alignment.

eno rear hub!
do it!
weigh it!
post pics!
if you fold the frame trying, we'll deny any knowledge of you using it for "unintended use" :thumbsup:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I know cannondale don't recommend it but until they build a carbon ss frame there is no choice 

Good comment on the insert slipping. This is exactly the type of stuff I need to work out. Eno may be the only way to go, wow now I am rebuilding a rear wheel as well !!

I still need to sell a road bike before I can start seriously looking at this. The offer from my lbs is there I just need to rustle up the moola


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Thinking out loud:

Machine the cups of a Niner ebb insert to fit a bb30 shell?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

driver bob said:


> Thinking out loud:
> 
> Machine the cups of a Niner ebb insert to fit a bb30 shell?


not sure the bb shell will withstand the pressure from that ebb. 
i dont have any experience with bb30 so i dont know if it will shift when the fc ebb is installed.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*shrug* what's a rear wheel in the grand scheme of things... carbon flash frame's the big coin.
besides, if ever there was a good time to lace up an edge composite rim to an eno hub with some marwi ti-dye spokes... this is IT baby! :band:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Niner EBB won't work, from what I can read about specs so it looks like ENO would be the way to go.

I just need to shift the pesky road bike....


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Just curious why such loyalty to that particular LBS and Cannondale? I'd think either waiting for a Niner, or going with S-Works or Trek SF SS would be a better option?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I worked there for 3 years when it first opened and there was only the two of us running the business (that was 7 years ago now). Cannondale was the first "big" brand we secured a deal with and I have always liked the way their bikes ride. This coupled with the deal I am being offered and it almost makes getting one a no brainer.

He did have Fisher, and might still get Trek but I don't feel comfortable with G2 geometry, it just doesn't work for me.

I'm still trying to persuade them to get Niner !!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I see. Although, not sure if you value your loyalty enough to subject yourself for months/years of fiddling around with an aftermarket chain tensioning system. Especially spending that kind of dough. If I were spending that much, I'd get a bike i wanted, instead of compromising. READ: Wait for the Niner!!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, I know there are some "double standards" and "flaws" in my logic, right now I ride a brand he doesn't stock, previous to that I rode a Yeti....nope he doesn't stock that either.

However prior to having the Niner I was just "riding for fun", now I'm racing and placing at least top 4 against riders with gears and suspension. 

Everyone in the area knows me from the shop, I ride under the shop as a team name and wear the shops jersey for races and 90% of my riding.

Also, converting the Flash is certainly going to be less than simple...

Right now it's all "pie in the sky". When I sell my road bike there will be tough decisions to make.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I feel you can still make the FC EBB work. You can set use Loctite 603 retaining compound (or red Loctite) to fix the FSA inserts in the BB shell. 

Converting the frame to SS with an Eno hub is very simple.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Looking at the FC EBB it's not that far off center axis of the sleeve. Loctite is another option, maybe the blue initially as I will want to get the sleeve out at some point.

When the time comes if I go the Flash route I will email FC for comments.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

driver bob said:


> Looking at the FC EBB it's not that far off center axis of the sleeve.


It's really not, as the total throw is only half an inch.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

A regular BB works quite happily.

I do wonder if the max deflection of 0.5" from center will cause enough torque to make the sleeve slip.


----------



## Roger___ (Jan 27, 2004)

*Why limit yourself on not using a tensioner?*

There's some nice tensioners out there and really IMO it doesn't deflect from the clean factor and you have the flexibility of a larger gear range to choose from. Just seems like you are still going with a hokey set up attempting the Forward Component and BB 30 compatibility and the possibility of it slipping.

Just my two cents. 



driver bob said:


> With the 2011 bikes becoming available in the 3rd quarter of 2010 my LBS is pushing to get me on a Cannondale for next year.
> 
> What I need to do is convert it to a SS bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

What about running magic gear?

I too want a Flash and run it SS, 29er.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

rensho said:


> What about running magic gear?
> 
> I too want a Flash and run it SS, 29er.


That would be the ideal solution, if I find a combination which lets me run 48.8 gear inches.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

driver bob said:


> That would be the ideal solution, if I find a combination which lets me run 48.8 gear inches.


That might be a bit much to ask for.

Get a hold of a bunch of chainrings, cogs, a new and stretched chain, 1/2 link and go for it.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

driver bob said:


> Right now it's all "pie in the sky". When I sell my road bike there will be tough decisions to make.


Just sealed a deal to sell the road bike......

Time to get serious with some decisions


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I have the Flash spec sheets now and another problem just reared it's head:

The Carbon 2 comes with the FSA 386 crank :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: . I cannot find anybody "making" a ring (single speed or not) with that BCD pattern so I would have to go custom or back to the FSA insert with a regular BB and my XTR's.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

driver bob said:


> I cannot find anybody "making" a ring (single speed or not) with that BCD pattern so I would have to go custom or back to the FSA insert with a regular BB and my XTR's.


Contact Mathias in the Weight Weenie forum. He can make a custom ring for you.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> Contact Mathias in the Weight Weenie forum. He can make a custom ring for you.


This Mathias?

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=269700


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I used the magic ratio calculator and if I'm reading this correctly then 32 x 20 might just be the magic ratio.

Can someone confirm please as this would be awesome.

I also talked with Renny at Yess components about creating an EBB sleeve to the BB30 standard. Unfortunately he doesn't think there is enough space to available to make it viable :cryin:


----------



## VERT1 (Mar 1, 2006)

I got a friend who rides an Alloy Flash SS, bike feels great and weighs nothing


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

The dirty deed is done, placed my order today for the Flash Carbon 2, eta is September.

Now to start acquiring the parts I need to get it working, there's a lot being discarded from the stock model...


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

there are some guys out here in Cali running the C-dale and Spec BB30 cross frames with custom made EBB30's they are eccentric BB shells designed for a BB30 frame. I can make a few calls for you and see if they want to sell one. send me a PM


----------



## PSpuza (Jun 6, 2009)

driver bob said:


> I used the magic ratio calculator and if I'm reading this correctly then 32 x 20 might just be the magic ratio.
> 
> Can someone confirm please as this would be awesome.
> 
> I also talked with Renny at Yess components about creating an EBB sleeve to the BB30 standard. Unfortunately he doesn't think there is enough space to available to make it viable :cryin:


Tire might need to be a bit wider than 700X35? Unless you run that.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

PSpuza said:


> Tire might need to be a bit wider than 700X35? Unless you run that.


It is a magic gear ratio. Tire and wheel dimensions don't matter.


----------



## PSpuza (Jun 6, 2009)

bad mechanic said:


> It is a magic gear ratio. Tire and wheel dimensions don't matter.


Haha that was dumb of me. I don't know why I thought that.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> It is a magic gear ratio. Tire and wheel dimensions don't matter.


I just plugged in the largest tire wheel / tire size it had listed.

Looks like I might get lucky with a 32 x 20 combo :thumbsup:

Hellore.se have quoted me for machining a 32T single speed ring and I've also asked them for a price on 19 and 20T sprocket(s). If I run the 19T I'll use a Yess tensioner for the time being until I work out some type of eccentric set up, either EBB or Eno.

Things are coming together...


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Just a heads up.

According to the Flash Owners Manual, the Carbon Flash has molded in inner bearing retainers and will NOT accept any press in adapters.

The alloy has standard circlips.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh man, thanks for the heads up. Right now I'm keeping the BB30 set up.

Way to go Cannondale, define a standard and then change the specs !! The "Open Source" shop drawings all show a groove in the shell for the circlip.

How are us bodgers supposed to mess with it when you go and change it just like that?:madman:

Ordered the chainring from Hellore.se today :thumbsup:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

All the parts I need for conversion are now pretty much in place.

Titanium chainring is ordered
I have a Rennen Rollenlager chain tensioner on the way
Birthday is 3 weeks away and I'll be ordering an ISAR Ti/Al cog for the back.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I saw a company (teambeer.info) on the SS CX forum that makes a EBB for the BB30. Looks pretty cool- I am considering one for my Flash 29er Carbon.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

deuxdiesel said:


> I saw a company (teambeer.info) on the SS CX forum that makes a EBB for the BB30. Looks pretty cool- I am considering one for my Flash 29er Carbon.


I'd definitely be interested in finding out more about that. I did consider the BB30 sleeve and an FC eccentric but the sleeve cannot be fitted into the carbon frame.

Edit: Just found it, $150. http://teambeer.info/?page_id=406


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

driver bob said:


> I'd definitely be interested in finding out more about that. I did consider the BB30 sleeve and an FC eccentric but the sleeve cannot be fitted into the carbon frame.
> 
> Edit: Just found it, $150. http://teambeer.info/?page_id=406


Thats the group if guys I was talking about, sorry I dropped the ball on gathering info for you guys


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*Put In The Wooork! *

just got myself all magic geared up here on the superfly, 32x15.  
even with tubes and a dh bb, still weighs less than a good lunch.
cool beans!


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

The only issue I have with the teambeer one is cost- not the Ebb itself, but a new standard spindle crank, but chainrings, cogs and spacers as well. For decent quality stuff (I don't want to put a crappy thin cog on my nice DT Swiss hub for example), the total puts the conversion over $300, more if you want high end stuff. The cost of a nice rim and an ENO disc hub is about the same, but that carries it's own issues.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd like to hear from someone actually using one. The design seems like it would lend itself to slipping or creaking.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

scooter916 said:


> Thats the group if guys I was talking about, sorry I dropped the ball on gathering info for you guys


No problem, I'm pretty much set now on running the BB30 and eventually going ENO eccentric at the back if i keep the bike for more than a season.

Bad Mechanic: I posted up on their site last night asking if anyone had tried it in a carbon frame and what the torque specs were.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

It's a very crude cut'n'paste job but this bike has got potential:


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Git 'er dun!

--sParty


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Is that a Biopace chainring?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> Is that a Biopace chainring?


I'm good at building bikes but $h!te at Photoshop


----------



## dancruz (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey driverbob..... nice bike....is it better then your ONE9?...are you going to sell ONE9 now?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

It *will *be a nice bike when it and all the parts arrive.

We will see if it is better than the One9, it's going to have to be bloody brilliant !!

Will I sell the One9? That is the million dollar question. I have 2 One9's and a Monocog already. Adding the Flash makes it 4 SS bikes.... Until I actually ride the Flash in a couple of races I won't know what I'll do.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahahahaha that picture was a MindF***


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

3 or 4 more months and I should be able to take a real picture and that will really blow some minds !!


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

driver bob said:


> 3 or 4 more months and I should be able to take a real picture and that will really blow some minds !!


i've had this build in my head for a while as a race bike so i'm super excited to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Wife just called me at work and told me I have a package from Sweden waiting for me at home.

I don't think that FedEx ships gorgeous blonds so it must be my Ti ring for the 386 cranks from Hellore.se


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

driver bob said:


> Wife just called me at work and told me I have a package from Sweden waiting for me at home.
> 
> I don't think that FedEx ships gorgeous blonds so it must be my Ti ring for the 386 cranks from Hellore.se


Stop talking, go home, get the camera and post a pic!

--sParty

P.S. It's okay to tell your boss you're feeling sick. I mean, you probably actually are, right?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

As requested, 40gms on the nose !!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

driver bob said:


> As requested, 40gms on the nose !!


Nice but, uh, it's only got 3 CR bolt holes...

--sParty


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

It has to fit this bolt pattern:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Arrived at the LBS late this PM. Starting to take shape....


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Sooooo sick. Congrats. So, are you going to run a tensioner?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

nice build! you run some pretty low air pressure. 
Not so keen on the 3 bolt cranks, there's enough problems with 4 as it is. glad you managed to find a ring for it.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

p nut: 
Thanks, I'm pretty happy so far. There's a Rennen Rollenlager already on there. However the Flash dropout does not have recessed hanger bolts so I have to source some new bolts and then countersink the hanger to get everything to sit flush. 

ISAR: 
  It was cold and late, I'll wait until the weekend to seal up the tires. The 3 bolt setup is a PITA. I'd also forgotten that FSA bolts are made of swiss cheese, Two came out fine but the third (behind the crank arm) exploded when I tried to remove it. I'll have to drill it out on Saturday and fit a new one. I was pi$$ed at it happening, T30 bit was flush and square but as soon as I put some torque on the wrench the teeth stripped right out :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: 

My other slight concern is the tolerance between the freehub body and the Niner cog, there's a lot of play which will doubtless gouge the freehub body, time will tell if it creates a problem.

Bar has already been switched for a Noir WC low rise, tubes are removed from the wheels. As it sits right now it's about 19lbs and there is room to shed a little more weight.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

niner carbon fork for one! :thumbsup: 
regarding the niner cog wobble, if you crank down the lockring it shouldn't be too much of a problem. it's still a widebase cog.
might want to contact them though, let them know what hub you're running, maybe they've had reports of problems with that type of before? 
always good to know earlier than later.

that's a great looking build! more pics when you get the chance!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

driver bob said:


> p nut:
> Thanks, I'm pretty happy so far. There's a Rennen Rollenlager already on there. However the Flash dropout does not have recessed hanger bolts so I have to source some new bolts and then countersink the hanger to get everything to sit flush.
> 
> ISAR:
> ...


bummer on the chainring bolts! i'd go with steel, it's bad enough when you loose one on a 4 bolt crank, forgetaboutit on a 3 bolt.
Dont worry about the cog, it's aluminum and wide based so it cant do much damage. unfortunately hub manufacturers do not stick to a standard, or they are just loose with their tollerances on the splines. It's a constant headache for me. Most cog manufacturers just go bigger on the spline so they dont have to deal with it, but then you have concentricity and spline wear issues. There's a VERY fine line between getting complaints of loose cogs and tight cogs, and i KNOW they're all the same size as my fixtures double as a gage.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Those carbon Flashes ride incredibly well (the alloy ones do too). Set up as a single speed, that thing is going to rip.

Keep the Lefty on it. One of the nicer forks out there for a 29er.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Updated glamor shot:

Hellore.se ring is now fitted, tires are inflated and Rollenlager fitted properly.

Spacer kit is on order and then it only needs a chain. Still sitting at 18.45lbs.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

out of curiousity, why such a small frame? I'd break that thing in a month with that much post sticking out, i have a bad history with seat tubes.

BTW, are you in CT?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> out of curiousity, why such a small frame? I'd break that thing in a month with that much post sticking out, i have a bad history with seat tubes.
> 
> BTW, are you in CT?


I went thru the numbers before buying, at 5'10" I tried the large but it felt too big at the TT.

Post height is not yet final, it's going down by at least an inch and there is already plenty of post inserted into the frame.

Not in CT, I'm in Southern Ontario, Canada.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm in love with this thing... is that the new ballistec carbon?

have fun trimming down those brake lines and bleeding the elixirs, just did mine last night. if you've never done it before, follow the manual and NOT the videos online. don't ask...


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Wish I were you!!! Hell yes, you better!!! Going to convert a 29er 3 2010... let me know how it turns out.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, it's the ballistec carbon. Brake lines are a long way into the future, once it's working I want to get a bit of riding in on it.

Clobber: There's a few things which have turned up as I've been putting this together.

1. The soft FSA crank bolts, the one on the back of the crank arm had to be extracted with an ez-out, the other two were "worryingly" soft as they came out.

2. Lack of SS rings. I had to get mine made by hellore.se

3. Derailleur hanger bolts are not recessed. The Rollenlager tensioner I has will not fit without a little modification of either the hanger or the tensioner.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

nmanchin said:


> i'm in love with this thing... is that the new ballistec carbon?
> 
> have fun trimming down those brake lines and bleeding the elixirs, just did mine last night. if you've never done it before, follow the manual and NOT the videos online. don't ask...


I was there with him, seems like all the videos leave out at least one small step,

I keep debating when trimming the cables if it is better to start at the lever side or the caliper side.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

dblvanos said:


> I was there with him, seems like all the videos leave out at least one small step,
> 
> I keep debating when trimming the cables if it is better to start at the lever side or the caliper side.


I've always cut at the lever in the past. My logic is two fold:

1. I've got a smooth run up from the caliper and can get a very accurate length cut with the bars turned.

2. There are less places to trap an air bubble at the lever than at the caliper. If I don't touch the caliper end then it's pretty much just top up the fluid and re-pressurize the system once the hose is reconnected.


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Great bike driver bob!
I decided last night to turn my new Jamis D29 Team into a ridgid SS.
I plan on building up a set of White Industries ENO eccentric wheels with Stans Crest rims.
I,m a complete newby to SS bikes, so having said that.
My I ask why did you go with the chain tensioner instead of an EBB or a eccentric rear hub?

thx
Dave


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave,

Plain and simple it's cost right now. A tensioner is the least expensive way to convert the bike. If I like it and decide to keep it then I may well build a WI rear wheel in the future.

EBB is out on the carbon frame because I believe the BB30 clips are molded in place so cannot be removed.


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me.
Ok I get that your giving it a tryout first.
I decided after buying my Jamis that I wanted a Scott Scale 29 so I now have this frameset looking for a home. So its getting the nod as a ridgid SS. 
Do you have any thoughts on using my stock 2X10 XO crankset as a SS crank with a custom chainring like yours?
I was considering going with a Specialized S-Works crankset for my XC bike anyways so this XO crankset was going to be extra to be sold off or placed in the parts bin.

thx
Dave


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

DAVE LEVETT said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.
> Ok I get that your giving it a tryout first.
> I decided after buying my Jamis that I wanted a Scott Scale 29 so I now have this frameset looking for a home. So its getting the nod as a ridgid SS.
> Do you have any thoughts on using my stock 2X10 XO crankset as a SS crank with a custom chainring like yours?
> ...


That would make a great singlespeed crankset, as the spider can be removed and a single ring put on in it's place. Makes for a super light crankset. Rings are available for it.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

It should work fine with a custom chainring and bash in place of the stock rings.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Have you taken this thing out yet? Don't know how you can bear it.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

p nut said:


> Have you taken this thing out yet? Don't know how you can bear it.


1. See all that snow.....

2. I still have to work out the 386 crank spacer width (it's less than standard so I'll have to cut the spacer down).

3. I'm waiting on FSA to send me new crank bolts (Thumbs up for their warranty dept).

4. Still to fit the spacer kit for the rear cog and have a few things to work out with the tensioner/hanger interface.

5. We have a new baby coming in 8 weeks and I have to re-decorate another bedroom and lay flooring for our 3 year old to move into...

It will be ready to go soon enough :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats on the soon to be born baby* driver bob!
I figured out my crankset issue today, I,m kinda glad that I will be able to use the stock 39t XO crankset since it looks awesome with the carbon frame. The inner chainring will be removed, resulting in a 600g crankset.
My Stans/White Industries wheelset was ordered today and will be using WI,s* ENO 22t freewheel. The 39t/22t combo results in a 51.5" gear ratio, that will hopefully provide a nice all round XC ratio for the relatively flat terrain here in southern Ontario.I,m also going to get a 16t freewheel,*the 39t/16t combo provides a 71" ratio that should fit the bill for commuting to work plus any around town duties. 
I,m really looking forward to this build and hope to come in at a 17.5lb bike, since my plan is to use a tapered Niner carbon fork.
I,ll post some pics next weekend when the wheels get here.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

So after ignoring the bike for a while my warranty crank bolts from FSA arrived yesterday (excellent CS). 

This weekend I'll get a push on to get closer to finishing things. I should be able to fit the cassette spacer kit and work out the chainline.

After that I will be able to mod the Rollenlager to fit around the d-hanger bolts and also machine down the rear crank spacer to fit correctly.

At least that's the plan....


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Got everything together last night. Bike is pretty much stock except for the drivetrain and the Noir WC bar.

Apologies for the blurred pic of the Rennen. It was tough to cut (!!!) but came out great, only 1 slight slip with the cutting wheel, and it's a cosmetic blemish.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Can you make the tensioner push up on the chain?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> Can you make the tensioner push up on the chain?


Yes, but in my highly un-scientific "crank spin" test it seemed to create more drive-train drag.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

I had considered trying to use that BB30 adapter in the same frame so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

artnshel said:


> I had considered trying to use that BB30 adapter in the same frame so thanks for the heads up.


Not saying that an after-market EBB, ala Teambeer or FC wouldn't work but at around $150 for either it's too much $$ to pony up on a "maybe".


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

I assume you considered using a WI eno eccentric hub. Any particular reason you didn't aside from cost?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Nope, if I decide to keep the Flash for an extended period then chances are it will get a WI eccentric hub.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

driver bob said:


> Not saying that an after-market EBB, ala Teambeer or FC wouldn't work but at around $150 for either it's too much $$ to pony up on a "maybe".


This post below says to me that the Teambeer option wouldn't work.
Old 07-23-2010 #35
brentos
mtbr member

brentos's Avatar
Join Date: May 2006
Posts: 506

Just a heads up.

According to the Flash Owners Manual, the Carbon Flash has molded in inner bearing retainers and will NOT accept any press in adapters.

The alloy has standard circlips.
__________________
Race Reports, PreRide Reports, and General Rambling:

www.roostersbikersedge.com
brentos is online now Report Bad Post Reply With Quote


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

artnshel:

The team beer is not "strictly" a press-in, it does depend on where the fixing bolts of the are positioned. I haven't been able to find any drawings of it so cannot determine for certain if they would clear the fixed bearing retainer or not.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks, that option appeals to me.
I know the Eno is proven but I think it's around 500g with a freewheel and there will be a brake alignment issue with the post mounts on the Cannondale.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

WI make an eccentric brake adapter to fix the brake alignment issue.

Weighed the bike at the LBS this morning: 19.4lbs.

The saddle is getting switched out for a Ti railed Phenom which should get me down to a hair over 19lbs. I'm likely going to swap out the 180/160mm rotors for 160/140 rotors to try and get me under 19lbs.

....I know, no pedals or bottle cage....I'm cheating !!


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

driver bob said:


> Not saying that an after-market EBB, ala Teambeer or FC wouldn't work but at around $150 for either it's too much $$ to pony up on a "maybe".


I don't think the FC EBB would work either unless your BB width is 68mm.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

So how does it ride?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

artnshel said:


> So how does it ride?


I still haven't ridden it :eekster: :eekster:

Snow only started melting this week and there's still a good 4" minimum so trails are not really ridable.

First time I ride it I don't want to be battling frozen rutted trails and have a miserable ride.

Couple more weeks and it'll be good to go.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

First ride into work this morning, tarmac only because the trails are still a mess !!

Going to have to swap out the rear wheel and put my King/355 combo on there, a couple of times I noticed the freehub not engaging 100% on the Sun dirty flea.

Acceleration is great from the frame, back end is *very *light.

Having spent all winter on a Mary bar going back to a regular bar felt narrow and low but a couple more rides is all that needs.

Locked out the Lefty, having been rigid for over 18 months it just felt weird having things move, still need to get the conversion kit organized so I can install my Niner fork.

Seatpost was a touch low, adjusted once I got to work (too cold to stop roadside).

Really wanting the snow to go and the trails to dry out a little so I can test it in the "proper" environment.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*i am sooooo sorry!!!*

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/02/23/problem-solvers-bb30-eccentric-bottom-bracket-adapter/

sorry
sorry
double sorry! but i had to mention it!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Won't fit the Flash which is BB30.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

hah!! doncha love when they edit the 3rd paragraph but not the title!? 
i hereby rescind my apology! LOL


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

driver bob said:


> Won't fit the Flash which is BB30.


Will this? Here's a Cannondale Flash 29er fitted with the Team BEER EBB30 (click the photo to enlarge):


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I dont think the Team Beer fits. The carbon frame has carbon circlips which are molded into the frame.

The Beer fixing bolts would probably* not clear these clips without them being cut, and I'm not ready to do that.

* Probably because they _might just_ clear but without ponying up $$$ for the EBB I cannot say for sure. For me I cannot afford to make that much investment on a maybe.


----------



## sanfordman (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a flash 3 29er carbon 2011 that is completely disassembled and I also have the beer ebb. Let me post some pics here in a sec


----------



## sanfordman (Apr 15, 2010)

*pics*

I have no clue what clips are being referred too, but here are the pics. I also have a 2010 alloy 29er 3 I may use these on if they dont work. This is a slow lightweight ss project for me, so I havent even pressed the cups for fitment yet...


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

The raised ring just inside the shell is where a circlip sits on Alu BB30's.

As I understood it is fixed in place on the carbon frames. Can you check if it can be removed?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Just grind that ***** out! :thumbsup:


----------



## sanfordman (Apr 15, 2010)

Nope, ridges are integrated. Does this mean the ebb from team beer wont work on the carbon versions?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I think I have read elsewhere that it won't work in C-dale carbon frames. I would call team beer to see if they have a workaround.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

sanfordman said:


> Nope, ridges are integrated. Does this mean the ebb from team beer wont work on the carbon versions?


It's borderline and might need a little modification to the clips. Unfortunately I dont have the $$ to pony up for a teambeer insert to try it out.

I love the look of their product but IMO the fault lies with C'dale for deviating from the BB30 standard by fixing the clips in place.


----------



## sanfordman (Apr 15, 2010)

Apparently this has been done with the beer adapter, requires milling of those built in clip ridges. Just talked to a guy via email about this and he showed me pics.

Next question, if I am going to dive head first into voided warranty territory by doing this, should I also try a niner rigid carbon fork? Looks like the Axle Crown dimensions are a go (470mm), but what are chances of the frame grenading on me? catastrophic failure? I think the rake matches too, 45 degrees.

Looks like 2 choices in niner headtube dimensions - 1 1/8, and 1.25 to 1.50 taper? What would be easier? I wonder how the headset bearings are pressed in? I will explore my frame later..









I have 3 sets of mix and match cannondale headset adaptors of various sizes to play with.

I want to proceed, but I am really worried about possible frame destruction issues with the rigid fork. Guys at LBS say that any hesitation Cannondale would have about frame integrity would be directly related to mismatched rake and AC length creating a drastically different frame geometry. Otherwise, the frame should hold up to normal use? Opinions? I mean the lefty fork supplied with it has a lockout so it must be capable of taking the periodic bumps??

Sorry for thread jack.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

You have to buy the fork that fits your headtube. I don't think the Canondale bike you have has a tapered headtube so the non-tapered fork is more than likely the right one. I don't think there is any way a non-suspension fork could damage your frame. Like you said, you can lock the Lefty and a Lefty is probably the stiffest fork available. The Niner Carbon fork actually flexes some for comfort and would actually put less stress on the frame in my opinion. Also, if the frame does break, you won't send it to Cannondale with the fork attached and as I said, I don't think a fork that thousands of riders are using on hundreds of models of bikes could be blamed for a frame problem. Also, the Niner fork meets the tough European standards, which would make it even harder for Cannondale to claim that was a problem with the frame caused by the fork.

I would think twice or 3 times before I milled out the bb. Not only would if void the warranty, but carbon is inherently slipperier than aluminum and you might have problems with the beer adapter slipping. Also the tolerances on BB30 are very tight. Any small error in the milling will lead to the frame becoming expensive wall art. It looks to me like it would be simpler to try to sell this frame and get something like a Niner Carbon frame that would do what you want. Also, the Niner frame is tapered so don't buy the fork before you make the decision. I would certainly at least consider an eno rear hub or something other than milling the frame.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Who said anything about milling out the BB?


----------



## sanfordman (Apr 15, 2010)

I have been talking with jim (team beer) back and forth about this and he just sent me a link to a write he did about the guy who already did this to his bike. Here is the link.

http://beercomponents.com/?p=128


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Well you can call it what you want, but you are removing material from the inside of the bottom bracket. Like the guy said in the link "This customer was determined to make this bike happen,". Nothing about what a great idea it was or how well it held the setting. There have been reported problems with the Niner biocentric slipping which generally seem to be related to no following the installation directions. The Beer adapter is going to have a smaller surface area and I am just thinking that you might spend all this time, money, etc. and then continually have problems and no way to return the bike to stock.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

With the finish of the local spring series, which I built the bike to race in I can now sit back and reflect on "Was it worth it?".

Answer: "No". 

Too many little niggly things took needed fixing:

The non-removable BB clips, the BB bearings which started creaking in 6 weeks, the slipping seatpost frame clamp, the seatpost SUMO clamp which wouldn't accept a carbon railed seat, having to use a tensioner (which I didn't asthetically like), the Lefty, which even when locked out still had a little movement, the fact it was over 1/2 lb heavier than my One9.

I took my One9 out on Sunday and TBH I also preferred the ride position and feel of the bike, I immediately felt more relaxed on it and had a big grin the whole 17 mile ride.

So the Flash will be cleaned up, rebuilt and put up for sale. Whats next? I'm not sure, maybe something custom but one thing is definate, it will be a dedicated SS frame.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bummer dude, it did look like a cool build.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Its was always a risk doing this, I knew that from the start. It's time to dump the bike and move onto something new.

No regrets, no ventured nothing gained...


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have to agree on the One9. It just flat works!


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

I wonder if you had a DLR lefty if you would have liked the Lefty a little better. Mine completely locks out to a full rigid. It's great for climbing and then flip the switch for the descents.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Interesting turn of events today:

The long back-ordered KP058 integrated 1 1/8th" headset turned up amongst a bunch of other Cannondale stuff, I had long ago given up on the thing ever appearing.

So now I have the parts here to run the Flash with my rigid Niner carbon fork, which should save another couple of pounds and maybe give me the handling I was looking for and couldn't get with the Lefty.

What the hell, I like tearing bikes apart and rebuilding them. Over the course of this/next week I will go for Flash v2 and see what transpires.


----------



## bobdaily123 (Jun 7, 2008)

Did you ever put the Niner fork on? 
Also is there a magic ratio? can you run a SS without tensioners or an EBB?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

bobdaily123 said:


> Did you ever put the Niner fork on?
> Also is there a magic ratio? can you run a SS without tensioners or an EBB?


No, by the time Cannondale had the reducer headset instock and it shipped to me I had already decided to sell the bike.

Magic ratio was way to spinny, something like a 32x21 iirc, used an online calculator to estimate ratios but never bothered to run a gear that easy


----------

